# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Présentation :)

## Hatsou

Bonjour 
Moi c'est Margaux, j'ai 15 ans et je suis passionnée par les animaux. Malheureusement, je n'en n'ai pas mais je profite régulièrement de pouvoir m'occuper d'animaux que je connais bien (famille ou amis). 
Je viens de découvrir ce forum qui a l'air super et de bons conseils.

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue Hatsou. Je présume que tu n'as pas d'animaux parce que tes parents refusent d'en avoir ? 
Effectivement, comme tu n'as pas tardé à le découvrir par toi même ce forum est particulièrement génial et les membres sont des passionnés d'animaux et mettent pour la plupart toute leur énergie, leur coeur et leur argent à essayer de sauver de pauvres animaux qui sont en détresse. 
J'espère que plus tard, tu pourras avoir des animaux. Lequel ou lesquels aimerais tu avoir ?

----------


## Findus

Quand tu auras la possibilité d'accueillir un animal, tu seras hyper au top après avoir autant étudié la question. Bienvenue Hatsou !

----------


## Hatsou

Merci à tous pour vos réponses  :Smile:  
Je suis désolée de répondre aussi tard mais j'avais des problèmes avec le forum et des examens à passer mais maintenant c'est fini ^^.
armandine: oui malheureusement mes parents ne veulent pas  :Smile:  J'aimerais beaucoup avoir un chien.
Findus: haha oui j'espère merci  ::

----------


## cactusse

Bienvenue Margaux

----------

